# [SOLVED]Jak otworzyc plik .jar jako program ??

## Nomen

Hello 

Chcialbym otworzyc plik .jar jako program. Sciagnalem sobie angry ip scanner - prosty i funkcjonalny scanner IP. Wersja na linuxa jest w postaci programu napisanego w javie, ale kiedy klikam na ten plik, system mi go po prostu rozpakowywuje.

Kiedy odpale z konsoli java ~/Desktop/ipscan.jar dostaje komunikat:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /home/marcin/Desktop/ipscan/jar
```

Co robie zle ?? 

Na koniec moze:

java-config -L

```
The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Sun 32bit JRE 1.6.0.03 [emul-linux-x86-java-1.6]

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]
```

System mam 64bit

----------

## Paczesiowa

java -jar plik.jar

na przyszlosc: http://www.google.com/search?q=java+jar+files i pierwszy wynik.

----------

## Nomen

no to teraz po wpisaniu :

java -jar ~/Desktop/ipscan.jar

mam taki blad:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3320 or swt-pi-gtk in swt.library.path, java.libary.path or the jar file

        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)

        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Converter.wcsToMbcs(Unknown Source)

        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

        at net.azib.ipscan.Main.main(Unknown Source)
```

dev-java/swt mam zainstalowane w wersji 3.3

----------

## Paczesiowa

pokaz 

```
java-config-2 -l | grep swt
```

 bo mi tam w sumie dziala

----------

## Nomen

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> pokaz 
> 
> ```
> java-config-2 -l | grep swt
> ```
> ...

 

java-config-2 -l | grep swt

```
[swt-3] GTK based SWT Library (/usr/share/swt-3/package.env)
```

A pokaz mi zawarosc calego swojego java-config-2 -l 

I jeszcze moze z jakimi flagami masz skompilowane swt

----------

## Paczesiowa

z zadnymi

----------

## Nomen

oka ruszyło  :Smile: 

Okazało sie ,ze pliki jar u siebie w systemie moge otworzyc tylko 32 bitowa wersja javy 1.6 a ze mam klika wersji javy odpalam po prostu w ten sposob:

/opt/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0.03/bin/java -jar ipscan-linux-3.0-beta1.jar

i smiga  :Smile: 

Wreszcie mam jakis poreczny IP skaner  :Smile: 

----------

